# Rwc 2015



## Burnley (Sep 18, 2015)

Does anyone know any bars/cafes showing the opening game tonight. Most places I have tried previously have only had FilmOn or similar and been hard to watch due to "low def" feeds on a large screen.
Thanks


----------

